# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Edelweiss - Angora Turc femelle 10 ans, calme et câline - Dpt 78

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Edelweiss
*Type:* Angora Turc
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Contacter les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

Edelweiss Sexe: Femelle Race: Angora Turc Née: 2010 

Histoire : cession suite changement de situation de la famille 
Caractère : Eddy est une chatte très calme et câline. 
Elle n'est pas très joueuse mais elle est facile à vivre. Elle sait se faire comprendre. C'est un chat expressif. Elle a besoin de soins de brossage fréquent sans quoi son poil fait des bourres ce qui provoque des lésions cutanées. 

Ententes: préfère être seul animal de la maison 

Edelweis est identifiée, vaccinée, stérilisée et testée négative au felv et fiv. Frais d'adoption: 180 euros (participation financière aux soins vétérinaires) 
Elle se trouve en accueil dans le 78 Adoption en région parisienne privilégiée. 
contact: solicanin@gmail.com








https://www.facebook.com/pg/solicani...080&__tn__=H-R

----------


## doriant

en cours d'adoption  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

20juin : Mimine, Cesar, Marie, Edelweiss, Giacomo ont eux aussi leur famille pour la vie! Merci à tous!

depuis le tps et pa de modif c surement ok.

----------

